# Help me study in Canda***



## Canadabound1 (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi all, I have decided to study in Canada (if I'm accepted that is!). I want to study with view to working on the graduation permit you get after study, impress the boots off my employer and eventually get sponsored to stay..that's the plan anyway. God loves a trier. Anyway...I want to know should I apply to specific courses which will allow me to work in certain areas (incl. but also outside this list of '38' professions). I currently work in financial services - should I be studying the NOC list of occupations. Take for example,,if I did a human resources course, graduated, got a job, boss offers to sponsor me - but then boss goes for the LMO or whatever its called and I get refused-this is my fear. I don't want to waste tuition on something that won't stand to me. Could someone with a fair idea please respond to me- When I look up my current profession on NOC my various duties come under so many professions its very hard to tell.Thanks


----------

